# Teacup Chi? x



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey all, not posted for a while, but thought i would ask what your views are on teacups?

ive not long had my puppy, but from the start he was a tiny tiny pup. he has always been half the size of his brothers? weight and length. on his 5th gen pedigree certificate, it shows lines of champion bloodlines which his grandad was and teacups. just wondering if he has inherited the size of his ancestors? his mum was only small herself but a good 4 lb, where'as he isnt even a lb yet. 

Thanks 

x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Has it got teacup on the pedigree certificate ?????


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm sure someone else will jump in here and say the same thing but from what I've read in books and magazines, there's no such thing as a teacup chi. It's my understanding that "teacup" is a phrase coined by BYB to try and entice potential new owners that don't know any better. people like to call my 3# female a teacup but i just tell them there is no such thing as a teacup, she's just the runt of the litter.


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I think so, it says te or ti infront of each of his ancestors names. only about 4 on there though and then 5 champions, and the rest are normal. x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How big is he now? How old is he? That will help get a better feel for his adult size. 
All chihuahuas are in the toy breed category. Teacup, micro, etc. are just terms that people use to describe a very small chi. Breeders and sellers (not the best ones) will use this as a sales or marketing term to sell puppies. My favorites are those who tell me that they have a teacup chihuahua (like people at work) and then they send me a pic of a 5-6 lb. chi which is well within breed standard. AKC (here in the states) recognizes 2lbs. to 6 lbs. within the standard.

Oh, and you can search for chihuahua weight chart and that will help!


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Mijo said:


> I'm sure someone else will jump in here and say the same thing but from what I've read in books and magazines, there's no such thing as a teacup chi. It's my understanding that "teacup" is a phrase coined by BYB to try and entice potential new owners that don't know any better. people like to call my 3# female a teacup but i just tell them there is no such thing as a teacup, she's just the runt of the litter.



yes ive also heard that. however i thought runt of the litter would be the ugliest one for some reason lol,where as my boy was the best looking. his ears are up, small mussle and gorgeous build. maybe teacup is just a fancy name lol same as pick of the litter, but i do prefer it to runt  x thanks for your input  x


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> How big is he now? How old is he? That will help get a better feel for his adult size.
> All chihuahuas are in the toy breed category. Teacup, micro, etc. are just terms that people use to describe a very small chi. Breeders and sellers (not the best ones) will use this as a sales or marketing term to sell puppies. My favorites are those who tell me that they have a teacup chihuahua (like people at work) and then they send me a pic of a 5-6 lb. chi which is well within breed standard. AKC (here in the states) recognizes 2lbs. to 6 lbs. within the standard.
> 
> Oh, and you can search for chihuahua weight chart and that will help!



well i was going by his size difference to his litter mates, he is half the size of them. he's 15 ounces, and fits in the palm of my hand. i will look up the chart. thanks  x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

*A teacup is dishware not a dog. *PERIOD. Your "Buddy" is a regular ol' chihuahua, and runt or not (not every litter has a runt), small or big, ugly or cute, chihuahua he is and nothing more or less  Teacup is kind of an offensive word to people who truly have learned about the breed and studied it. While you may call him whatever you want, do not be surprised if some are offended by the use of the word 'teacup'.


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

forgot to mention he's nearly 10 weeks x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My "Bryco" was almost 15 oz at 10 weeks and now is close to a 5 lb adult at 16 months old...so don't be too sure your fella will even stay super tiny  He may not.


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

okay i have checked out growth charts for chihuahua's, and by going by his weight and age now, he is going to roughly between 1 1.2 - 2 lbs. so a very tiny boy. x


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> My "Bryco" was almost 15 oz at 10 weeks and now is close to a 5 lb adult at 16 months old...so don't be too sure your fella will even stay super tiny  He may not.



well. it still doesnt explain why his brothers are double his size  

and even the vet i take him to said he was going to be a small boy... x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

BuddysMummyx said:


> okay i have checked out growth charts for chihuahua's, and by going by his weight and age now, he is going to roughly between 1 1.2 - 2 lbs. so a very tiny boy. x


You are reading the chart wrong, it charts him at 2 1/2 lbs, but as I said, my boy that was abt an ounce smaller than Buddy, is close to a 5 lb adult. The charts are not always right, especially if a dog does not come from a good breeder. If you want a tiny adult, buy a tiny adult. Puppies almost always grow.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

BuddysMummyx said:


> well. it still doesnt explain why his brothers are double his size
> 
> and even the vet i take him to said he was going to be a small boy... x


Sure it does, his brothers had better uterine placement than he did, shoved him off when he was nursing, and now that he is away from them he has plenty of time to catch up! Bryco's mum was under 4 lbs, and dad was 4 lbs. He is bigger than both of them. Very few chis stay under the 3 lb mark as adults, and if they do, generally they are not healthy dogs. SOME are, but, generally, there are problems.


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> You are reading the chart wrong, it charts him at 2 1/2 lbs, but as I said, my boy that was abt an ounce smaller than Buddy, is close to a 5 lb adult. The charts are not always right, especially if a dog does not come from a good breeder. If you want a tiny adult, buy a tiny adult. Puppies almost always grow.



well his breeder, has given me his papers, 5th gen cert, and hasent endorsed them. so i was very lucky there... she obviously knows whats what.

if you didnt read my other post, i mentioned that his brothers are double his size if not bigger!!! 

time will tell if he is going to be small...or big as you say.


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Sure it does, his brothers had better uterine placement than he did, shoved him off when he was nursing, and now that he is away from them he has plenty of time to catch up! Bryco's mum was under 4 lbs, and dad was 4 lbs. He is bigger than both of them. Very few chis stay under the 3 lb mark as adults, and if they do, generally they are not healthy dogs. SOME are, but, generally, there are problems.


all the pups from the litter were taken from mum at the same time. 

the breeder i got him from also has a bitch from a litter she previously bred, and she is just 2lbs. and full grown in good health. same as buddy, he has had all vet checks and is said to be perfectly healthy.


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

He was aso the bully of the litter so no luck of him getting shoved off lol x


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

BuddysMummyx said:


> well. it still doesnt explain why his brothers are double his size
> 
> and even the vet i take him to said he was going to be a small boy... x


I wouldn't count on him staying tiny. My youngest puppy, Penny, was charting at 2.5 lbs and now is a little over 3 pounds at 4 months. She will probably be 5-6 pounds as an adult like Lion. There are a lot of factors that contribute to adult weight. In the end how tiny he is really doesn't matter, as long as you love him.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

He looks lovely bless him. Whether he grows big or not. Strange how times of changed though. Years ago when I was young you couldn't give the runt away for love nor money Somewere over the years certain breeders have come up with a money spinner by calling the runt a Teacup. Lol no such thing but a great gag to get a few extra pounds for something you had to give away at one time. Beware any breeder saying they sell teacups are no better than puppy farmers.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with the others, as said here there are no real "teacups"...it's just a description & one that is NOT recognized by any kennel club (meaning it wouldn't be on any sort of registration papers). Your pup may or may not be a "tiny" adult. Only time can tell. It's very common for some pups in litters to be smaller or bigger than their littermates. Even 1/2 the size.  Mari & Maya (littermates) were about 1/2 the size of their brothers. I can't tell you the weight of their brothers but they themselves both are around 4.5lbs which is what they charted at about 8 weeks. But honestly that doesn't always happen--especially with tiny pups who are pushed out of the way by their littermates. You will soon see in the coming weeks if his growth rate will increase now since he won't have to fight over it.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi! I dont beleive their is any such type of dog as Teacup. I do beleive some chis are tiny. I have 1 adult who is 2 lbs 5oz. and a new puppy who is charting under 3 pounds. Good luck with your baby.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have to agree with everyone else, no such thing as a teacup, it is just a descriptive word that some not so nice breeders use to gain interest in their litter. Truth be told a runt can easily grow larger than their littermates even if their littermates are 2 or 3 times their size. You just never really never know. Not saying it is impossible but usually not likely. My LC Chihuahua was just a few ounces more than your guy and was 4 months old when I got him. He is now a chunky 3 1/2 lbs.  

If it says T beside the names of your dogs ancestors on his papers then I guess it is possible that it is the beginning of the kennel name like an abbreviation? Or maybe it means T for Toy breed? Not sure? I am not familiar with UK papers.

BTW, he is just darling


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for all your imput, i understand teacup may not be the correct term, im actually a new chiahuahua owner,so i donrt really know that much lol. 

i will update everyone with his growth, and see how big he gets  big or small, he's my lil baby xx


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My Pixel was charting at being 2 1/2 lbs fully grown when she was 7 weeks old and I was so scared as that's so tiny and has so many drawbacks (operations, blood work, being injured by someone etc) but thankfully she's a year old now and is 6lb and to me even that looks tiny compared to other dogs. Just goes to show you the charts are wrong sometimes and once she was being looked after one to one she grew like mad lol.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Abby was 15 oz. at 14 weeks(four times a day feedings)..and didn't go over a pound until about the 20th week(3 times a day feedings) and stayed that way until about the 24th week then slowly added weight until she was 2 years old topping out at 2.25lbs to 2.5lbs(she fluctuates due to play/eating variables)(2 times a day feedings). All my girls range in weights from Abby(2.25lbs-2.5lbs),Zoe (3.0 to 3.5lbs), Mia (3.0lbs), Emmy (3.5lbs-3.75lbs), Sassy (5.75lbs-6.0lbs), and Lady (5.75-6.0lbs).


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

I agree teacups are crockery not dogs

Also it says te complete opposite to me that your breeder didn't endorse your boys papers doesn't make her a good breeder! I am sorry bit from your other posts it screams at me back street breeder. Your boy has a severe over bite and your breeder wants to use him at stud!! Why! He needs to be neutered so he can't pass that on through our breed! You also got him young if he is so tiny then your breeder should have kept him for longer! The British Chihuahua Club says all members must keep pups until 12 weeks old! You've had him for ages. As much as this probably upsets you, you got your dog from a bad breeder! 

And just because he was a 'bully' doesn't mean he didn't get shoved off the smaller pup iS knocked off by the bigger pups because they are naturally more aggressive with their nursing than the weaker ones.

He may well be genetically small but it doesn't always run true! If he I'd then you need to make sure you are well aware oftge risks. You are new to chis... Do some research/ask questions and please neuter your dog at 6 months.. Do not breed him.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Here is a very good thread for you to read through. He is darling BTW


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-articles/830-teacup-chihuahuas.html


----------



## tracy6413 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think there's no such thing as a teacup chi. It's my understanding that "teacup" is a phrase coined by BYB to try and entice potential new owners and i recommend to be here and to get what u want


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

“Teacup” is just a descriptive word to describe size. It isn’t “noted” on registration papers since it isn’t a proper term for a Chi.

Being half the size of his siblings will have no barring on his adult size. His young puppy weight won’t tell you anything about his adult size either. Unless your pup comes from very well known lines, size is mostly just a coin toss. Even from well known lines you will get different sizes. Unfortunately, until your little guy is grown, you won’t know how small or big he’ll get. 

People automatically gravitate to the “charts.” Often times disappointed because their pup far exceeds their charted weight. The charts were made up many years ago, and IMO should be removed, or updated. They rarely ever chart correctly, if ever.

Chi’s under 3/3.5 lbs. as an adult are indeed rare. In many cases that size adult will have health problems that have kept him/her from growing. Not always, but more often than not. The average size Chi within standard is around 5 to 6 lbs. grown (people refer to this size as teacups all the time). Many times even bigger, they‘ll exceed 5 to 6 lbs.. Even if they start out in the ounces at 8 weeks old, they’ll still reach a far higher adult weight than expected. Most breeders know this, but they continue to guide you to the charts, use their descriptive words, all the while knowing that this will most likely not be the case. These are sells tactics. For everyone that falls for that stuff, I have some Ocean front property that I’d love to sell if anyone is interested.  Just joking, but our society seems so naïve. Breeders are always quoting the parents at weights far under what they really weigh, to make it seem even more realistic. Chances are your Chi will end up a 5 to 6 lb. adult. There really aren’t many 4 lbers. out there either.

None of us can say what your little guy will weigh as an adult. But almost always you can expect at least 4 lbs. and more. I’m assuming you are hoping for a tiny one, so I’ll keep my fingers crossed for ya that he stays the size you’d like him to be. : )

I think if he makes it to 4.5 lbs. you’ll be very surprised how tiny he’ll be. It’s a lot different to see an actual 4.5 lber. on a scale, than to see what people “show” you as a 4.5 lber. They are bitsy lil things. A good, educated breeder is def. not breeding for Chi's under 3.5 lbs. as adults. They are full time jobs as puppies to keep alive, and most certain not in the interest of an educated breeder.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

This is an old post don't think she comes on here anymore


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

But it's informative to new readers as well. : )


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

The AKC does not recognize a "tea cup" AKC states that any chi up to 6 pounds is breed standard as far as size goes. I have seen chis that are 2 pounders, bnut they are not a tea cup. Just a small chi.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> But it's informative to new readers as well. : )


Oh i agree ,as long as it doesn't cause a debate (you know what i mean) LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

michele said:


> Oh i agree ,as long as it doesn't cause a debate (you know what i mean) LOL


Not sure how any of the info. in this thread would cause a debate? I'm sure most new Chi owners, and those looking would be more than happy to know these things ahead of time, instead of after spending $$$$$ on a "teacup." Why spend $$$$$ on a 4 to 6 lb. Chi just because of false info., when you can spend $$? Not sure about anyone else, but if I were trying to figure any of this out, I would be more than happy to read this thread. : ) We see many of the members come and go with their “teacups,” that learned the hard way. :/


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

TLI said:


> “Teacup” is just a descriptive word to describe size. It isn’t “noted” on registration papers since it isn’t a proper term for a Chi.
> 
> Being half the size of his siblings will have no barring on his adult size. His young puppy weight won’t tell you anything about his adult size either. Unless your pup comes from very well known lines, size is mostly just a coin toss. Even from well known lines you will get different sizes. Unfortunately, until your little guy is grown, you won’t know how small or big he’ll get.
> 
> ...



I agree with your post except for the text I made bold print. Just to be fair & informative to new readers as well--what you say is your opinion & not fact. While it may hold true in some instances it certainly doesn't hold true to all (or even most) instances. Please be careful in how your word things...I think that is the cause of most "debate" around here. :coolwink:

Charts work about as often as they do not from what I've read on these forums. Some breeders will lie about their dogs/puppies weights but there are those that wouldn't even think of lying about it (research your breeder, take a scale if it's that important to you but if you DO YOUR HOMEWORK on them you should have no worries...). And 4 pounders aren't all that uncommon...depending on your area where you live anyway!  I've seen more in standard sizes (3-5 pounders mostly) around our area honestly. But that's where I live. Some places I'm sure have bigger Chi's on average.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MChis said:


> I agree with your post except for the text I made bold print. Just to be fair & informative to new readers as well--what you say is your opinion & not fact. While it may hold true in some instances it certainly doesn't hold true to all (or even most) instances. Please be careful in how your word things...I think that is the cause of most "debate" around here. :coolwink:
> 
> Charts work about as often as they do not from what I've read on these forums. Some breeders will lie about their dogs/puppies weights but there are those that wouldn't even think of lying about it (research your breeder, take a scale if it's that important to you but if you DO YOUR HOMEWORK on them you should have no worries...). And 4 pounders aren't all that uncommon...depending on your area where you live anyway!  I've seen more in standard sizes (3-5 pounders mostly) around our area honestly. But that's where I live. Some places I'm sure have bigger Chi's on average.


Heather, what I say in my posts is always, my opinion. Just as what you type is yours. :coolwink: That’s why we all have our own little boxes to type in. : ) I think most know that what each of us type is our opinion, that pretty much goes without saying, I assume. What starts the debates is that “y’all” come back through my posts, and feel the need to agree or disagree. It won’t matter how many times you do that, or for how many years, I still have a right to my opinion, as do you and others, without critique. I don’t quote you guys posts pointing out everything that I don’t agree with, “just to be fair.” That is what starts the debates. I’m 43 years old, and don’t need you to tell me to “be careful how I word things.” I will give you the same respect that you give. Deal? This is a board with varied views and opinions. Just type in your little box over there, be happy, and hopefully each person can develop education through all of the info. provided. Just as I can’t force you to see things my way, nor can you force me to see them yours. I think everyone here is more than sick of our issues. So to be kind to the other members, from here on out if you feel the need to pick apart my posts, you can PM me. 

People read the whole thread, they don't just skip to my post. So rest assured, your views and opinions are also noted and taken into account by all readers, as are mine, and everyone elses. : )

There are breeders who don’t lie, but we/I see more that do. Which is what my post was referring too. A lot of people on these forums, or reading these forums aren’t going to the breeders that don’t lie. Because in my opinion, they are few and far between.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Think this has run it's course now,closing it


----------

